

Statement from the Family of Neil A. Armstrong - ColinWright
http://www.spaceref.com/news/viewpr.html?pid=38284

======
ColinWright
HN will be full of reports of Armstrong's passing. Here is how his family has
asked he be remembered:

    
    
        For those who may ask what they can do to honor Neil,
        we have a simple request. Honor his example of service,
        accomplishment and modesty, and the next time you walk
        outside on a clear night and see the moon smiling down
        at you, think of Neil Armstrong and give him a wink.

~~~
mjschultz
Here is the Google Moon view of his landing site:

[http://www.google.com/moon/#lat=2.460181&lon=23.708496&#...</a>

~~~
burke
Google should send a lander up there for a street view.

------
mcantelon
Now we never know the truth about the moon landing.

~~~
TheGateKeeper
Get out.

~~~
sillysaurus
I think it was a joke. Regardless, the correct response is to say nothing.

~~~
ramses
Nope ... Buzz's response is the correct one:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wcrkxOgzhU>

